# Christian Aesthetics



## speric (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good, accessible book on Christian aesthetics?


----------



## Davidius (Mar 2, 2009)

I have not read it, but I've heard good things about David Hart's _The Beauty of the Infinite_.

There is also Schaeffer's _Art and the Bible_ and Ryken's _Art for God's Sake_. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Beauty-Infinite-Aesthetics-Christian-Truth/dp/080282921X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236035519&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Beauty Of The Infinite: The Aesthetics Of Christian Truth: David Bentley Hart: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Art-Bible-Two-Essays-Classics/dp/083083401X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236035660&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Art And the Bible: Two Essays (Ivp Classics): Francis A. Schaeffer, Michael Card: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Art-Gods-Sake-Call-Recover/dp/1596380071/ref=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236035660&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Art for God's Sake: A Call to Recover the Arts: Philip Graham Ryken: Books[/ame]


----------



## speric (Mar 2, 2009)

I have the David Bentley Hart book. It's a tough read but it's good.

I will check out the other ones. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## speric (Mar 4, 2009)

If I may humbly plug my own blog, I compiled these and other recommendations from friends into a list:

Christian Aesthetics Resources | Sensus Divinitatis Publishing


----------

